# PATTAYA | The Riviera Pattaya



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*The Rivera Wong Amat is a dual luxury High Rise building that offers stunning ocean views from almost every room and its unique 23rd floor entire public area and 25m2 infinity edge swimming pool.*


----------

